# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Which database program?

## Doug Kerr

Which database program to use for my needs.
I currently use a database program, SMDB32, modified specifically for our club in Visual Basic in 2005.  It works great but can only be modified by rewriting the source code and re-compiling it. I work in a 64 bit Windows 10 environment.

My concerns: 
      1. I could put the effort into learning VB  and continue to work with this platform but how long will     this very old program and VB work with future Operating systems? 
2. This program has a very nice feature of automatically overwriting, upon exit, all 20 of the reports that it generates every time the database has changed.  Are there other programs that can do that?
3. The records in this database are in a tab separated format, I would need to be able to import that to the new database.  
4. We are growing but we currently have about 1300 records with 42 fields per record.
5. It would be nice to be able to generate reports in .txt, .pdf, mailing label and spreadsheet formats.
6. I want to be able to modify reports without recompiling the program.

Can anyone point me in a direction that will meet most/all of my concerns listed above?

----------


## jessh

> Which database program to use for my needs.
> I currently use a database program, SMDB32, modified specifically for our club in Visual Basic in 2005.  It works great but can only be modified by rewriting the source code and re-compiling it. I work in a 64 bit Windows 10 environment.
> 
> My concerns: 
>       1. I could put the effort into learning VB  and continue to work with this platform but how long will     this very old program and VB work with future Operating systems? 
> 2. This program has a very nice feature of automatically overwriting, upon exit, all 20 of the reports that it generates every time the database has changed.  Are there other programs that can do that?
> 3. The records in this database are in a tab separated format, I would need to be able to import that to the new database.  
> 4. We are growing but we currently have about 1300 records with 42 fields per record.
> 5. It would be nice to be able to generate reports in .txt, .pdf, mailing label and spreadsheet formats.
> ...


Hi Doug, 

It sounds like you could use a tool that enables you to make modifications without coding. Have you considered a no-code platform? Since they are in the cloud, you don't have to worry about them working with future operating systems - they work in pretty much any internet browser.  Many of these platforms enable you to create custom reports that are automatically updated in real-time.  I know Quick Base would enable you to keep your data in a tab separated format, automatically update reports (and create custom dashboards too with automated notifications) and you can essentially scale to any size or number of records and fields, and customize it to fit your needs.  When I read your list, I wanted to reiterate what I had said above.  It's a great tool and is really powerful! 

Good luck,

Jess

----------


## Doug Kerr

Jess, thanks so much for replying. I will check out Quick Base.

----------

